# anybody else looking forward to winter?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I love the fall.. its cool so yardwork is easier, plus i live on wetland so lately there are no bugs...

It was 21 degrees here today in southern maine... makes me think winter is right around the corner... 
Anyone else looking forward to it? 

Ive got my chains, I ordered a 2 stage thrower 42" & weights for my prestige. Getting coveralls today.. I will also be getting a 175 LB spreader from HD to sand/salt my driveway during ice storms (had to have a sander here 6 times last year) 

all i need now is the snow.. but seeing as its early october and freezing out... i think it will be here soon...

Ill be throwing my 250 foot driveway, plus lots of paths for bird feeders and dog run... 


sj

Not sure how long it will take but it will be fun the 1st few times...


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Winter Wonderland*

I like this time of year best, because my area of the Northwoods is ablaze with color. The sky seem bluer now too, and the crisp air is easier to breathe. 

Winter is in second place, because the snow is so beautiful, the world slows down a little, and I get to spend more family time. I like to ski too, so that helps. Call me crazy, but I actually LIKE snowblowing..... The cool weather makes my Wife & the cat more cuddly too, so it's hard to call that a bad thing.....

I absolutely hate Spring, because of all the Mud, and strange smells after months of snow.

Summer is too Hot & full of bugs. My ideal summer day would be about 65-70F, but there are way too many 80's and 90's 

I like it RIGHT NOW and, as they left on Labor Day, I don't even have to share this glorious weather with the tourists!!!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I looking forward to the snow, I just need to make a damn decision.. plow or blow. I change my mind everyday.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Well it very seldom snows here and I am glad of that. I was born & raised in Montana so I know what cold blizzards are and I dont miss it. I aint looking forward to the rain though because I dont think any of us likes Cabin-Fever either.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Looking forward to winter? Not so much, here it means going to the woods and cutting trees, hard work and COLD. Most days here in Jan, Feb are around -15 Celcius ( not sure in farenheit), darn cold to be sitting on an open tractor all day running a logging wench, though the wench beats the heck out of when we loaded it all in 4ft on a trailer and hauled it out that way. 
Me, I'm a heat pig, I keep my house at 80 degrees F all winter, only way to thaw out!! Also the wife don't wear so much that way .
Gotta agree on spring tho, lots of mud and spring smells like poo.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Well we dont have the snow but...*

I do get to sneak up now and then on road trips and see it. Funny. Last Christmas, I spent it up in Massachusetts. Snowed on Christmas Day --- TONS! --- never saw anything like it. It was fun, and unique for a LA boy, but it did get old pretty quick. Helping with the snowplow, shoveling it, and get it EVERYWHERE from the car interior to the interior of the house. BAH HUMBUG! 

It was beautiful, but it seems like it would be a PITA in the long run especially if you had somewhere to go everyday! 

Andy


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Snow = $$$$*

You guys act like SNOW is a bad thing......

Around here, a snowy winter is necessary for survival, as it brings the tourists back north to Ski, Skate, and Snowmobile, and allows the resort owners to keep their families fed all winter.

Additionally, it just looks so beautiful to have your car buried under a 4' snowfall!!!!

You wimpy southern people don't know what your missing.........


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

TG I like the snow also but given the choice between -28 F and snow or sitting in the fla Keys fishing for tarpon... 
Well id say screw the skiers and snow mobilers... 

But that said... ill deal with the cold and the oil heat costs and crappy weather... its worth a crappy winter in maine to have the great summer (be it short) up here.. 

sj


----------



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Me, my wife and three kids really enjoy winter. We are looking to a nice snowy winter season. Last year in NE PA where we are at, we had a decent snowy winter. The farmers almanac prediction for this season dictates a lot of snow storms.  You got to watch who you say you like snow to. A lot of people think I am crazy. There are times that me and my wife are envious of the people that live in the snow belts of New York and Western PA. I will be happy with about 100 inches this year. I mean, heck, what else do you use your tractor for in the winter. Let it Snow Randy


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Tractorguy etal.,
I am one of those snow lovers since I love skiing in the stuff, both cars are AWD and have a 46" snowthrower for the JD that makes short work of the driveway. I live right next to a 4 square mile forest preserve with groomed cross-country trails when there is snow. In the past 5 years we have a had very little of it save one 20" snow several years ago. The dog loves the snow, I love the snow, but the wife and cats hate it. Well 2 out of 7 isn't bad! Cold weather doesn't bother me and consider 0* Fahrenheit purfect weather for both cross-country and downhill skiing. My yard covered with 1 to 2 feet of snow is postcard material, so much so that I am reluctant to put footprints in it to walk the dog in the back. If my grand kid was around then, he could take the saucer and slide down the back hill which is fairly steep. Yep, I would be happy as a clam if would stay in the 70's to play golf until Thanksgiving then drop the day after to 20* with 2' feet of snow and stay that way until the middle of March.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*facts of life*

Snow and Buffalo;
I am 34 miles southwest of the city in the eye of the snow belt.It got old last winter,as I do a lot of contract plowing. People around here don,t even concider it snowed until we have at least a foot on the ground. The true beauty of the snow is that it covers up all the work that did not get finished in the fall.


----------

